# Looking for Halloween Video



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

not sure if proper place to post this.

Some here(i think) posted a link to a video someone made.
I've been trying to find it but cant.
Hopefully somehere nows what im talking about and can post the link.

Its a younger girl who's in competion with a older coupler and there yard haunts.
It shows her working on some stuff and talking with the older coupler, then on halloween night they do a count of tot's to see who got more.

Please help me find it, it was like a few months ago I saw it here.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Oh nevermind.
I didn't see that one.
Haha.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

ErickwithNoK...it's cool...im sure someone will help find it


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Is this what your looking for?

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1983&highlight=rachel

http://www.hauntonthehill.com/movie.htm


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Yes, thats it...Thank you.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

LOL. Great video. I like the line "Halloween isn't about competing. It's about scaring the **** out of little kids..." LMAO..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

its an awesome vid I think


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I wonder if there is an update since 05.


----------

